# Relocation to uk



## ColinBoothman (Jul 1, 2013)

Has anyone had recent experience in organising a move back to uk and can recommend a freight company who would make arrangements for packing and dispatch?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

ColinBoothman said:


> Has anyone had recent experience in organising a move back to uk and can recommend a freight company who would make arrangements for packing and dispatch?


Use an International moving company, we used Crown relocations, but there are others, ask for Quotes from a few, then decide.


----------

